# Yuri Abramoviсh Levitin (1912 - 1993)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Jewish Ukrainian Soviet composer, who studied under Dmitri Shostakovich. He composed the film music to "Quiet flows the Don" (1958)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Юрий Левитин


----------

